# Sore breasts



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

Do you guys find you get tingly sore breasts? I'm not pregnant or anything, it just happens some times. Particularly if I've been lying on them at night. Really sore. Is this normal?


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

Are you due your period ??? They usually get sensitive a week or two beforehand and that is perfectly normal.If you are getting any discharge or notice any surface changes I would go get checked out.Hope this helps


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Do you have fibrocystic breasts ?I do, and they get very sort at certain times of the month.One thing that helps with the soreness is avoiding caffeine and taking vit E.Hope that helps.Jeanne


----------



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

How do I know if I have fibrocystic breasts? How do you treat them?


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

That is part of my typical PMS at that time of the month. When we were trying to have a baby I would always think I was pregnant. But NOPE! Sore as heck, but it was just my period coming on.


----------



## kitty2 (Nov 27, 1999)

I also have fibrocystic breasts. Katstraford - fibrocystic breasts are usually very lumpy and the lumps can swell and hurt before or during your period or sometimes during ovulation. Of course if you find any type of lumps you should go to the GYN to make sure they are just breast cysts. Like Jeanne, I also find that vitamin E helps. I take 800 i.u. everyday.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Evening Primrose Oil is very helpful for sore breasts (take it orally in capsule form). It helped me out a lot last year when the breast pain was particularly bad.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I've had some of this lately too. Yup, end-of-cycle hormonal fluctuations. (Some say the pain is due to too much estrogen in comparison to progesterone.)


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Well count me in, i am 8 days from the P and they are sore as hell,and have been for a couple days.UGH! Krissy


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I have fibrocystic breasts and i really don't like them being handled because they are always sore.Unfortunatelly my boyfriend insists on messing with them!-Stormy-


----------



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

And I thought I was the only one who snarled at anyone foolish enough to get within handling distance! So.. primrose oil and vit E. Sounds doable. Any other advice?


----------



## martini (Oct 28, 2001)

I also have IBS-D and tried evening primrose oil on the advice of a friend, for my PMS. I had horrible diarrhea for days. Maybe a coincidence but I haven't used it since. Use with caution.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

There were 2 comments here that cought my attention (1) I've had some of this lately too. Yup, end-of-cycle hormonal fluctuations. (Some say the pain is due to too much estrogen in comparison to progesterone.)(2)I also have IBS-D and tried evening primrose oil on the advice of a friend, for my PMS. I had horrible diarrhea for days. Maybe a coincidence but I haven't used it since. Use with caution. Evening Prim Rose is a phytoestrogen.If you are using Evening Primrose to treat a breast problem that might be triggered by estrogen, then you might notice some unhappy sideeffects.For some women Evening Primrose works well.However, since hormones are such a complicated subject it might be prudent to ask the doctor for a hormone work up to find what you really need in the way of supplimenting your hormones with phyto nutrients.The palnt world is full of estrogen like substances that affect a womans body with estrogen like effects.The medicine Cenestin is a plant based medication created to be the match to Premarine (pregnant mare urine) for HRT for women.Cenestine is made from the Soy Plant and from Yams both of which are very rich in the phytoestrogen content.So, best to figure your levels and ask the doctor for help so you will know which of the 3 kinds of estrogen might be a source for your problems or if it's progesterone and for some women it can even be testosterone.Kamie


----------

